# Our New Babies born this April



## rockdoveranch (Apr 25, 2011)

"Texas" Barbado and our little White Dorper.

We usually have flashier babies that can be registered as Painted Desert, but we screwed up this breeding season and did not remove our last ram lamb from the ewe herd soon enough and we are having babies from him instead of the ram in my avatar.

Oh well . . . I think they are CUTE anyway!












Twins from a black belly.
















Twins.  Mom rejected the teeny one.  The picture above is the same little ram lamb with mean ole mom!






Our first White Dorper.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 25, 2011)

They are very cute!


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 26, 2011)

Adorable!!!! I notice you have oak trees in their pasture.  they don't bother the bark?  I am used to goats stripping every square inch of bark from every tree and hoping sheep aren't as bad, although I thought they would strip bark.  It will be nice to not have to worry about my trees!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 26, 2011)

Very cute! They sure do look different than lambs I'm used to seeing. That little twin almost looks like a mule deer or something!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks All!

carolina girl, we are on 32 acres and have thousands of oak trees, mostly Post and Live, and a sprinkling of Water and Jack.  Water Oaks are my favorite! 

I have never seen a sheep chewing on oak bark or branches, but the babies will nibble at them as they explore their world.  The babies also like to lay up against big oak tree trunks, and play tag over and around roots and fallen branches.

We do have a few cedar trees and the sheep will strip their bark eventually killing them.  I guess cedar bark is yummy!  

Generally sheep are grazers and goats are browsers.  

aggieterpkatie, yep, they do look like mule deer!  In 2009 when I brought a bottle baby to my daughter's school for the 5 kindergarten classes, one teacher had prepared her class to see a white lamb with cotton wool.   

You can see some of our prettier past babies at www.rockdoveranch.com, not that our current babies aren't really cute!


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 26, 2011)

That's good to know.  I have two large oak trees in the sheep's temporary pen.  I had planned to wrap them with bird netting but maybe I'll just wait and see if they are interested in them before going to the trouble.


----------

